# HELP!!! My 3 yr. old just drank 2 cups of sour milk!!!



## peytonandconner (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, so my 3 yr. old just woke up and wanted some milk. So I got up and poured him a glass and he drank it all, then he wanted some more, so he was almost done with the second glass and he asked me what it was and said it was nasty







I felt like I betrayed the little angel! The expiration date is not for 4 more days, but it does smell funny. Any suggestions or remedies?
Thanks so much!
Chelsea


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

He's fine. Chalk it up to experience. You didn't betray him, you just didn't taste test his food for him. I'm surprised he would drink two glasses of sour milk, though!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Yup, fine. I did a similar thing - offered DD spoiled milk - but she didn't drink it. She's really picky on some tastes.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Aren't buttermilk and yogurt essential "spoiled" milk? I wouldn't worry about it. Who knows, maybe it's got some good probiotics in it!


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

There's a difference between sour raw milk and spoiled pasteurised milk. One sours and one rots. That being said I'm sure he'll be fine. Definetly get your money back on that milk!


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't feel bad. I fed my DD two rotten hard boiled eggs. She likes to peel her own so I gave her the eggs, she peeled them and ate them. Right as she was finishing the 2nd one, I went to clean up her eggshell mess and noticed a white, smelly liquid all over the place. Just as I realized what it was, she says that her egg smells and tastes bad. Yup, it was rotten - and she ate almost two of them!!! Why didn't she stop?????

Anyway, it happens. He'll be fine. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Tera_&_Gibson (Dec 11, 2006)

I have given my son spoiled milk too...he wouldn't drink it though...picky little kid







I'm sure your LO will be fine!


----------

